# Main > General Discussion >  Coloring old Vulture Gulch Fold-up terrain

## Darkechilde

Hi all,

I bought the MicroTactix fold up terrain for the old west, called Vulture Gulch, a long time ago - before RPGNow.com, if that gives you a sense of how long ago. 

Anyway, the PDFs are black-n-white, and I originally colored all the buildings with colored pencils after printing them out on cardstock using my laser printer.

Now I'm ready to build some more of the buildings, but I -really- don't want to spend all those hours hand coloring them.  I've got a color inkjet that can handle cardstock now, but I have no idea if it's possible to use some program to color these PDF pages before I print them.  I have GIMP, CC3/DD3/CD3, and Office Image Assistant.  I have an old copy of Adobe Acrobat I can try to load, if I need to, but I think it's 2 or 3 versions old.  

Can anybody give me a good way to colorize the line drawings without losing the print control of the PDF documents?

THanks for any and all help!

Darkechilde

----------


## Urist

Inkscape is capable of importing PDFs.
I have read that the GIMP can import PDFs using something called ghostscript.

----------

